# Film or Digital Photography



## palmermethod (Feb 11, 2008)

What camera gear do you use for your pictures. Digital or Film? 
I read with great interest the photo tips here, especially my old pal Gerry and have been assuming they are talking about Film cameras. Shows you what I know. What do you guys know?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 11, 2008)

What is film?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sadly, my Nikon film cameras sit unused. I stubbornly resisted digital for a long time but finally came to realize that this is the new era of photography.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been full digital for almost 8 years. And never looked back.


----------



## palmermethod (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> 
> What is film?



I have hundreds of slides that we never look at. We'd like to get them printed but that gets a little $$. So the Digital was good for me but I never get around printing them either. Wife thinks I'm lazy. Maybe...


----------



## gerryr (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't understand the question.  I use digital exclusively for pen photos for a couple of reasons:  I don't need to buy tungsten lights and special film and I know instantly if the shot is any good.  Probably 80% of everything else is shot with my Nikon F4 film camera.  I use both slide and color negative film but have to mail order both because the 2 films I use are hard to find.  The processing lab I use scans them to a CD and I get files that are about 14Mb for each frame.  I'm also in the market for a Nikon FM2n with aluminum shutter so if anyone has one gathering dust, send me a message.  I'll never stop using film.


----------



## stevers (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> Sadly, my Nikon film cameras sit unused. I stubbornly resisted digital for a long time but finally came to realize that this is the new era of photography.



Same with me. My Pentax is in a cupboard, untouched for more than a year. Digital is way too easy.


----------



## stevers (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for the reminder. I just went and got my SLR camera out and pulled all of the batteries out. Luckily none of them ruptured.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 12, 2008)

AS you may or may not have noticed . I have yet to post a picture of any pens . I have an evision123 I've had for about 6 years . I have been trying to take pictures of my pens with this thing & just get a white screen with faint images of the pens . I'm looking for a digital camera with a little dust on it too . I voted for digital .


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

I use both. I learned most of what I know about photography using an Canon A-1 35mm SLR camera. I still get my best results with it. I use Digital for things I want to post on the net. Now all my film photos are processed onto a disc.
most of the advice on taking pictures would apply to either film or digital.


----------



## Fred (Feb 13, 2008)

Digital. Simply far better if one needs to make enhancements to the image. Nikon D1 with a zoom lens. Anyone interested in some Nikon 35mm camera equipment like F4 bodies and motor drives, etc. Lens are there as well! Just see my bio for e-mail!


----------



## leehljp (Feb 14, 2008)

While Film is on the way out except for specialty needs and "vacation" camera's, a sad part of history is sliding away too - the printed photographs. There is a noticeable gap in printed picts of our grandchildren from 2002 onward. For Christmas, I bought a photo only printer (Epson Picturemate Dash) for LOML and it is getting a workout. It is nice to have some prints to show around. How long these last, I don't know.

But printed pictures are going to be missed by many and digital images will be hard to retrieve in 20 years or more.


----------



## palmermethod (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> 
> But printed pictures are going to be missed by many and digital images will be hard to retrieve in 20 years or more.



Interestingly, there some musicians who are recording on the 33-1/3rpm records. They seem to last a lot longer than digital. I still have my old turntable and it makes me want to get some old record albums while they are still around. But then again, the digitals will probably outlast me so not a great issue for me.


----------

